# issue with xorg-drivers



## ulzeraj (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm trying to install x11/xorg on a fresh installed 8.2-RELEASE machine and I'm getting errors from make. I've tried to install each module individualy (input-keyboard, input-mouse and video-intel to be exact) and they all exit with the same error described bellow. 



```
ti02# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for xorg-drivers-7.5.1
===>  Extracting for xorg-drivers-7.5.1
===>  Patching for xorg-drivers-7.5.1
===>  Configuring for xorg-drivers-7.5.1
===>  Installing for xorg-drivers-7.5.1
===>   xorg-drivers-7.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
===>   xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/randrproto.pc - found
===>   xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/inputproto.pc - found
===>   xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-server.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-server.pc in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
===>  Building for xorg-server-1.7.7_2,1
Making all in doc
Making all in include
Making all in dix
Illegal variable name.
gmake[2]: *** [atom.lo] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
ti02# exit
exit
```

Anyone know how to solve this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2011)

The error is with xorg-server.  Have you made any custom entries in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## ulzeraj (Aug 16, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The error is with xorg-server.  Have you made any custom entries in /etc/make.conf?



No custom variables besides the following added by ports which seems to be unrelated to the problem.


```
# added by use.perl 2011-08-15 14:18:51
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```




Its all pretty much default since its a clean installation. It seems the illegal variable name is in the dix/atom.c directory of the xorg-server source. Unfortunately I don't know how to program and how to find an illegal variable in C code.

I've tried to issue a "make" inside the dix directory and I get the following error:


```
make `test -z @ && echo -s` all-am
../doltcompile /bin/sh /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/work/xorg-server-1.7.7/./shave cc cc
 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include     -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes
 -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast
 -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN
 -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/local/include
 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/hal
 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0/include   -I/usr/include -I../include
 -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow
  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT atom.lo -MD -MP
 -MF .deps/atom.Tpo -c -o atom.lo atom.c
Illegal variable name.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/work/xorg-server-1.7.7/dix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/work/xorg-server-1.7.7/dix.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

It seems like it's related to revision 1.80:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/Makefile

Try removing the files in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/files/ and update your ports tree. The old patch may still be lingering around.


----------



## ulzeraj (Aug 16, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It seems like it's related to revision 1.80:
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/Makefile
> 
> Try removing the files in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/files/ and update your ports tree. The old patch may still be lingering around.




Still with the same problem. portsnap fetch and update tells me that I have the latest version of the ports tree.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe an autotools problem.  Please show
`% pkg_info -Ix autoconf automake libtool libltdl`

It could also be useful to see
`% pkg_version -vL=`


----------



## ulzeraj (Aug 16, 2011)

```
#pkg_info -Ix autoconf automake libtool libltdl
autoconf-2.68       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms 
autoconf-wrapper-20101119 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.11.1     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.11)
automake-wrapper-20101119 Wrapper script for GNU automake
libtool-2.4         Generic shared library support script
```


```
#pkg_version -vL=
docbook-xsl-1.75.2_1                <   needs updating (port has 1.76.1)
en-freebsd-doc-20110110             <   needs updating (port has 20110710)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this a standard i386 system without changes to the system compilers?

My output of that particular make is lacking -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE and the dbus and hal includes.  But your command line runs without error.

Either there's a very specific hardware error (possible bad RAM, but I wouldn't expect it to hit the exact same spot every time), or something has been changed on that system that's causing this problem.  Try building xorg-server with the HAL option disabled, maybe.


----------



## ulzeraj (Aug 17, 2011)

I've tried to compile it with hal support but it failed.
Well I've started another installation yesterday. xorg-server installed fine using the same options. I'm marking this issue as solved but I have no idea what was the problem (there was absolutely no custom configuration on the system).

Thank you all.


----------

